# How many times have you posted on TBT?



## Red Cat (Apr 30, 2016)

The thread title is pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 30, 2016)

I have hardly any posts. Lel


----------



## Aquari (Apr 30, 2016)

not that much ;}


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 30, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> not that much ;}



If you hurry, you could catch me.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 30, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> If you hurry, you could catch me.



lol im trying not to spam as much as i used to XD


----------



## raeyoung (May 1, 2016)

Average amount I guess.


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 1, 2016)

I have about 4700posts


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2016)

18,131 including this one.. oops


----------



## radioloves (May 1, 2016)

I think I have made about two thousand or so posts, there's a lot of fun and interesting threads/topics around; it's pretty entertaining ;D


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 1, 2016)

It can obviously show you on your sidebar, but its 7000+ for me.


----------



## tomothy (May 1, 2016)

i have no idea how i managed to post 1500+ times on here


----------



## Skyfall (May 1, 2016)

I am more of a reader than a poster, to be honest.  I read stuff way more than I post so i am actually surprised my post number is as high as it is.


----------



## Hunnybuns (May 1, 2016)

I think I posted a lot back in '14, I came back a couple of months ago and I wasn't very in w/ the community but recently I've been looking for a distraction and posting earns you tbt so I've been trying to post as much as I can w/o spamming


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 1, 2016)

all these people be these elite posters and i'm here like "this is only my second post"

seriously i just signed up today lol


----------



## King Dorado (May 1, 2016)

Let me check.
my post-count went skyhigh when i started playing forum games in the basement.  that'l l do it in a hurry.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (May 1, 2016)

I don't have that many posts for someone who's been here as long as I have. But I would leave for a full year at a time so it makes sense I only have around 5k


----------



## Bowie (May 1, 2016)

4,000+ at the moment. It's crazy to me. I don't know why I keep coming back here. I'm really proud to be part of such a great community, though. I miss all the people that were around when I first joined, but it's still really great and I'm having so much fun still.


----------



## Dim (May 1, 2016)

1500TH POST!!!!


----------



## brownboy102 (May 1, 2016)

Lmfao
"I'm Moko" best poll option ever

As for me, without looking I'd say 18, 700 or so? Probably less than that. Or more. Idek


----------



## Nightmares (May 1, 2016)

I need moreee


----------



## FanGirlCookie (May 1, 2016)

Not enough


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2016)

LOL gotta vote for myself obviously.


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 1, 2016)

Ten thousand and eighty-eight posts.

My life's not real.


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> Ten thousand and eighty-eight posts.
> 
> My life's not real.



and you think mine is? haha


----------



## Mash (May 1, 2016)

Roughly about 275.


----------



## HeyPatience (May 1, 2016)

Ive posted on Belltree 1,090 times (1,091 if you include this post). I go through times where I am really active, and other times where Im not as active. But Im quite surprised the number is so high!


----------



## Aali (May 1, 2016)

I remember when I used to be sad when I had less than 1000 posts...

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 1, 2016)

Bowie said:


> 4,000+ at the moment. It's crazy to me. I don't know why I keep coming back here. I'm really proud to be part of such a great community, though. I miss all the people that were around when I first joined, but it's still really great and I'm having so much fun still.


Hey, me too. What happened to ForgottenT?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Still, i'm quite shocked that I made it to 1000 posts and counting. Honestly I thought i'd never achieve that, but look at where I am now.


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2016)

18,000-something. o.o Wow, I never noticed how high it got.


----------



## Dy1an (May 1, 2016)

1,000-4,999


----------



## f11 (May 1, 2016)

idk

- - - Post Merge - - -

5000 times.


----------



## Red Cat (May 1, 2016)

Moko said:


> and you think mine is? haha



You're almost 9,000 posts ahead of Jeremy who's in second place. That's why you got your own option.



Dae Min said:


> 18,000-something. o.o Wow, I never noticed how high it got.



You post over 45 times a day on average. Moko only posts about 37 times a day on average. So if you two stay at your current rates, you'll catch Moko in about 2,000 days or 6 years. Good luck.


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2016)

I know I have way more posts than Jer and like everyone else so therefore I made a bit ironic comment there lol 

Heh.. good luck indeed


----------



## Xerolin (May 1, 2016)

Over 6.5k


----------



## Oblivia (May 1, 2016)

Somewhere around 2k.  Admittedly it's a bit baffling to me how some people get their post counts so high in such a short timespan.  Must take a lot of dedication!


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Somewhere around 2k.  Admittedly it's a bit baffling to me how some people get their post counts so high in such a short timespan.  Must take a lot of dedication!



Yeah I guess 

Fun thing I don't think I made 10k+ posts per year either cause I was quite inactive for a period back in 2014 so yeah it varied.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (May 1, 2016)

1,189


----------



## King Dorado (May 1, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Somewhere around 2k.  Admittedly it's a bit baffling to me how some people get their post counts so high in such a short timespan.  Must take a lot of dedication!



its from the basement word games, and participating in spam giveaways.  in those two kinds of threads, you can easily be making rapidfire posts every 15 or 20 seconds.


----------



## Red Cat (May 1, 2016)

King Dad said:


> its from the basement word games, and participating in spam giveaways.  in those two kinds of threads, you can easily be making rapidfire posts every 15 or 20 seconds.



Yeah, apparently Oblivia doesn't know this site very well. She's Oblivious


----------



## Xerolin (May 1, 2016)

King Dad said:


> its from the basement word games, and participating in spam giveaways.  in those two kinds of threads, you can easily be making rapidfire posts every 15 or 20 seconds.



this pretty much
I remember one day Nightmares got almost 1k posts in one day because of a giveaway


----------



## Rosiechan (May 1, 2016)

Clearly not very many but I'll get more


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 1, 2016)

5,000-9,999 for me. Mostly because of the basement.


----------



## Vizionari (May 1, 2016)

I have a little more than 10k posts


----------



## Araie (May 1, 2016)

I have around 3,000 posts or so. I'm kind of amazed I've posted this much though.


----------



## Trip (May 1, 2016)

This is my 1931st post.


----------



## Llust (May 1, 2016)

i used to post a sht ton in the past, but there aren't many threads these days that i want to contribute to, so my daily post count has been going down. just posting so i can see my post count and vote in the poll


----------



## leftTBT (May 2, 2016)

---


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 2, 2016)

I have a little over 7,100 posts at the moment, thanks to all of the wonderful spam, giveaway, hype, and basement threads I've posted in.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 2, 2016)

A few too many times, if I may leave it at that.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> A few too many times, if I may leave it at that.



come again m8?


----------



## princesse (May 3, 2016)

Is there an average?


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

princesse said:


> Is there an average?



5060, did calculator stuff


----------



## Red Cat (May 6, 2016)

Someone is trying to steal Moko's identity.


----------



## chaicow (May 6, 2016)

I'm new so I haven't posted that much


----------



## Mars Adept (May 6, 2016)

I've posted 327 times counting this one, I think. I guess I need to post more often.


----------



## puni (May 6, 2016)

_barely_


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Someone is trying to steal Moko's identity.



Lol what the heck... Oh well I wish y'all good luck being the new #1 shtposter


----------



## King Dorado (May 7, 2016)

Moko said:


> Lol what the heck... Oh well I wish y'all good luck being the new #1 shtposter



i'm confused, are you the real Moko or the fake Moko?  (the real Moko usually talks in Brazilian...)


----------



## Antonio (Jan 17, 2018)

Am I like the only one who compares their answer with their current post count? It's sort of thrilling to see how much they've posted since they shared the count.

Anyways, I'm at 1,839 (as of this post) and I can't wait to comparey future count! See you soon, futureself! c:


----------



## michealsmells (Jan 17, 2018)

Only 88, now 89. This is actually surprising cause just the other day I checked and it was more like 64.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 17, 2018)

I don't always post, but when I do its in the basement lol. 
Though, I try not to keep count and the fact I've been here for a while makes me feel bad. I felt like I would have had more posts than what I really do ;o; But I guess not! So now I'm trying to up my posts xD Since i got nothing else to do I might as well keep my post count high xD Make them bells xD Even though you don't get bells for posting in the basement lol


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 17, 2018)

I?m not sure how anyone could?ve posted over 20,000 times


----------



## cornimer (Jan 17, 2018)

4,000 and something

(4,395 apparently good to know)


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 17, 2018)

Well, I spend wayyyyyy too much time down in the basement, so no surprise here


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2018)

Oh crap this thread is old xDD 
Aparently Sheila is Moko lmao

At the time of this post I prob have almost 6100 posts. I think I'm making some good progress considering at the beginning of 2017 I had less than 1000!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Issi said:


> I’m not sure how anyone could’ve posted over 20,000 times



Because some people *COUGH*sheila*HACK* are just naturally insane


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 18, 2018)

I used to be a lot more active, I still am these days but not as much as I used to. I have around 5,100 I think?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh crap this thread is old xDD
> Aparently Sheila is Moko lmao
> 
> At the time of this post I prob have almost 6100 posts. I think I'm making some good progress considering at the beginning of 2017 I had less than 1000!
> ...



bc i got too many hours to spend and sometimes i do it way too much here lol.

also oml this is necroed i just posted for lolz


----------



## dedenne (Jan 18, 2018)

Too much xD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 18, 2018)

Over 10,000, even though I don't post as much as I used to.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 18, 2018)

I have reached 10k posts. And to think, how did I do that? I only came here because a friend on Animal Crossing Community was leaving that site and moving on to this one.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 20, 2018)

posting to see my total


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 20, 2018)

Eh, I used to post a lot more, I still post pretty regularly. In the 12,000's =D not quite MokoSheila, but I'm sure if I had been here that long I'd be there by meow. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Eh, I used to post a lot more, I still post pretty regularly. In the 12,000's =D not quite MokoSheila, but I'm sure if I had been here that long I'd be there by meow. XD



Maybe around Jer 

Also lol chees4mees that poll answer xD


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm still such a new member that it's under 100 and it'll probably remain that way for a while. Sometimes I have strange phases when I feel like posting a lot though but those don't happen too often.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 24, 2018)

Lol um I've posted over 1,000 posts and I've been here for 2 months lol. XD


----------



## Chele (Jan 24, 2018)

255 posts! I?m quite new but I think that majority of my posts are just spamming the basement. C:


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 25, 2018)

idk how ive posted this many times tbh lol


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 25, 2018)

4,444 times as of this post.


----------



## lilmarshal (Jan 27, 2018)

This is my first post because I joined about 5 minutes ago! c:


----------



## Cascade (Jan 27, 2018)

about 12000 more c:


----------



## Cheren (Jan 27, 2018)

759


----------



## Minto (Jan 27, 2018)

I don't have many since I was never too active on here and always sort of shy to post on things oops lol


----------



## namiieco (Jan 30, 2018)

i've become more quiet lately but i'm always lurking around

oh i pressed 1000-4999
what when did i get 8000 posts haha


----------

